# The marines sure know how to fight



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ouch Ron! Just you wait.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

The bombing season is in full effect!! That was a crazy bomb!! Nice one Ron.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ron, you da man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey everybody, Ron's including iPods with his cigar bombs!!
:dr :dr


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Beauty! WTG Ron!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Holy Crap! Awesome job Ron!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one great line-up Ron WTG !!!!!!

Enjoy the cigars !


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Enjoy bro, he rocked us both big time.



Ron your going to get what's coming to you very very soon :mn 




Shawn


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

just awesome man...those HDM's and the ashton look tasty


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hey everybody, Ron's including iPods with his cigar bombs!!
> :dr :dr


I noticed that. Although he did send a NC IPOD - bet someone ups the ante and includes an ISOM IPOD sooner or later :r .

Here's a an early example of an ISOM IPOD I found on the web:

Awesome hit! Way to go Ron.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Hey everybody, Ron's including iPods with his cigar bombs!!
> :dr :dr


:r !!!!!! Funniest thing is I bought one for each of my children, and I forgot to get one for me!!!!

Enjoy then Vadim, That should hold you over for a day or 2!!!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice hit man, this guy is dangerous. Hey Ron I've had four:r .


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Ron, Smacking them around!

CBF:w


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy daaaamn!! Ron did you win on a lottery or what?!?  That´s some serious damage. Enjoy those sticks bro.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Oh yeah!

CARNAGE!  

ATL


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Ron just beat a newb up:w WTG!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! Nice selection there, enjoy! :w

WTG Ron!

:ms NCRM


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jeez, I would'nt have to buy cigars for a mo...uh...week.Awsome attack...Dave


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Jeez, I would'nt have to buy cigars for a mo...uh...week.Awsome attack...Dave


I am half way through them already


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I am half way through them already


Really :r ?? Well, I guess I didn't do a good enough job........Let me see now......Ah, I know!!!!!! :gn

Ron

Let's see If I can fill a humi!!!!!!


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Wow. That there a lot of them brown things..


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Really :r ?? Well, I guess I didn't do a good enough job........Let me see now......Ah, I know!!!!!! :gn
> 
> Ron
> 
> Let's see If I can fill a humi!!!!!!


didnt they teach you marines to have pity and mercy on your victims?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> didnt they teach you marines to have pity and mercy on your victims?


:r !!!!!! Let me think about that for a moment....
....
....
....
....
....

Nope!!!!! You should be in good shape for another day or 2....I'll hold off for now.......Just watch out when you get to BU

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> :r !!!!!! Let me think about that for a moment....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...


Oh lord I think Ron done flipped his lid LOL


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :r !!!!!! Let me think about that for a moment....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...


you do the same. you may be a marine, one with quite the available firepower, but i'd like to see you try and fight off my air attacks :fu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> you do the same. you may be a marine, one with quite the available firepower, but i'd like to see you try and fight off my air attacks :fu


Scuds are no match for Patriots :gn !!!!!!!! I'm already in the middle of one war.......Not sure if I can handle 2 

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Scuds are no match for Patriots :gn !!!!!!!! I'm already in the middle of one war.......Not sure if I can handle 2
> 
> Ron


I suggest not being home for the next few days then.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I suggest not being home for the next few days then.


Don't worry BUCA I am already taking care of his WHOLE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Scuds are no match for Patriots :gn !!!!!!!! I'm already in the middle of one war.......Not sure if I can handle 2
> 
> Ron


Looks like ole Ron is going to be fighting on two fronts... didn't they teach that is bad tactics... even a simple bubblehead like me knows that.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Don't worry BUCA I am already taking care of his WHOLE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!!


Hey lightweight,

You better watch where you spread that ordinance around. You don't want to bite off more than you can chew..........

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey lightweight,
> 
> You better watch where you spread that ordinance around. You don't want to bite off more than you can chew..........
> 
> ATL


Hey Shawn, I forgot to tell you that ATLHARP is in my neighborhood!!!! If you take out my neighborhood, You may get the Dynamic Duo comin after you!!!!

Ron


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

OOH RAHH!!

Making us jarheads look good since 03-02-2005. WTG Ron...

Congrats Badin!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey lightweight,
> 
> ATL


 Hey Andrew see if Ron agrees with that comment next week. :hn

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> didnt they teach you marines to have pity and mercy on your victims?


Now that you've seen the other one I can say I did have mercy on you!!!! In your own words



BUCASmoker said:


> Holy crap. And I thought I got hurt bad.


I'm just having a little fun....Don't get crazy now!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm just having a little fun....Don't get crazy now!!!!!
> 
> Ron


If the damn deliveries would get here you will know how much fun I am about to have 

Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Now that you've seen the other one I can say I did have mercy on you!!!! In your own words
> 
> I'm just having a little fun....Don't get crazy now!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I will be having my own fun


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmmm. After reading the above 2 posts, It ain't looking too good for the old Leatherneck......:hn Kinda looks like I may have to call in the rest of the Batallion!!!!

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a hell of a bomb. Great job, Ron.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

First: Damn Ron, that was one helluv a great hit

Second: As an objective bystander... Ron, you're about to get ROCKED!!!!!! :r :r

evil *muwahahahahaha* /evil


----------

